# Target Nail Brand - Defy & Inspire



## Geek2 (Jan 14, 2016)

Target is releasing a new Nail Brand of their own. The brand is called defy &amp; Inspire. The line will be available online and in stores starting January 17th. The line will have 38 shades and a top and bottom coat.


----------

